# Bikini Waxing



## Crystal (Jun 11, 2009)

Warning: This paragraph is full of TMI. 

I'm a fan of a clean-shaven lady part. Yes, I'm aware that some woman think it makes them look prepubescent, but I like it. However, being a fat girl seriously inhibits my ability to shave completely. Namely, spreading the lips and shaving the stubble inside that is so hard to reach.

And even what I am able to shave, when rubbed in a certain direction, still feels like stubble.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Cors (Jun 11, 2009)

I hate shaving. I always end up nicking myself, getting stubble rash and horrible ingrowns. 

Have you considered going for a Brazillian? They have seen everything so there is no need to be embarrassed and it is the best way to get it done properly. Even if you intend to DIY most of the time, you can at least pick up some tips and won't have such a hard time with pain when it grows out again. I am not big, somewhat flexible and don't care about pain at all but even when I used salon wax, I find it near impossible to get rid of ALL hair, especially the pesky ones in between the folds. I usually just bully my partner into waxing me (I love MOOM, but Veet wax strips work just fine if your skin isn't too sensitive - just heat it properly) and then tweeze the rest. 

You could try this thread. AshleyEileen recommended Veet (I think) too.


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Jun 13, 2009)

I'll second the waxing - that is what I do and love it. The thing with waxing too is that your hair comes in finer and less frequently - at least for me anyway. 

As to Veet - DON'T DO IT!!!!! It is fine for all the parts around but Do NOT, I repeat, DO NOT get it in Virginia. That is a most painful memory and all I can say is FIRE IN THE HOLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I spent a night laying in bed, legs open and with a fan on me......sorry for the image.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 13, 2009)

Since my husband has said he's fine with pubic hair, I haven't done much down there besides a bit of minor maintenance in a long time. I miss the feeling of being hair-free sometimes though. That's tricky stuff though working around the "landscape." Actually, just getting to the landscape is difficult for me. 

Here are a couple of old threads on the subject that might have helpful info:

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9620&highlight=shaving

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17753&highlight=shaving


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Jun 13, 2009)

mpls_girl26 said:


> I'll second the waxing - that is what I do and love it. The thing with waxing too is that your hair comes in finer and less frequently - at least for me anyway.
> 
> As to Veet - DON'T DO IT!!!!! It is fine for all the parts around but Do NOT, I repeat, DO NOT get it in Virginia. That is a most painful memory and all I can say is FIRE IN THE HOLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I spent a night laying in bed, legs open and with a fan on me......sorry for the image.



On a linen tablecloth on my bed with a bottle of aloe and a fan for me. I have to second that... hear, hear.  Never again. I tend to find that my emjoi optipro is alright for as close as inner thighs, but nothing... uh... in the 





vicinity or else I tear up like a little girl and get goosebumps lol


----------



## Canonista (Jun 13, 2009)

CrystalUT11 said:


> Warning: This paragraph is full of TMI.
> 
> I'm a fan of a clean-shaven lady part. Yes, I'm aware that some woman think it makes them look prepubescent, but I like it. However, being a fat girl seriously inhibits my ability to shave completely. Namely, spreading the lips and shaving the stubble inside that is so hard to reach.
> 
> ...



As a man I like bald on a woman's private parts, too. It's not "prepubescent" to me at all. It's VERY womanly!

I'm curious about laser hair removal. When I don't keep it trimmed up it looks like I'm smuggling an Ewok in my shorts. I don't want to be completely bald, just neatly groomed. A little patch over the "block & tackle" is all I want. You know... The porn star look...:blush:

Has anyone had hair removed via the "laser" hair removal?


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 13, 2009)

Canonista said:


> Has anyone had hair removed via the "laser" hair removal?



I have in other areas but not on my crotch. Laser hair removal is expensive and I imagine it'd be quite painful to get down there.


----------



## Canonista (Jun 13, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I have in other areas but not on my crotch. Laser hair removal is expensive and I imagine it'd be quite painful to get down there.



How many treatments did it take to make the hair go away permanently?


----------



## Cors (Jun 13, 2009)

I have friends who got it done down there. It took 8 sessions or so, but there is still a teeny bit of stubble (especially the fine baby hairs if you get what I mean) that they have to tweeze/wax.


----------



## Crystal (Jun 13, 2009)

Tweezing your bikini area?

That sounds positively horrifying...


----------



## Cors (Jun 13, 2009)

Haha, I don't know if it is just me but you can barely feel anything if you do it after waxing. Endorphins and weakened hairs I guess.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 14, 2009)

Canonista said:


> How many treatments did it take to make the hair go away permanently?



I'm still doing it. It depends on a few factors.. intensity of the laser, how long you wait in between appointments (should be between 4-8 weeks), the area you're getting lasered and your skin and hair type. I'm getting my upper lip done and since the hair is dark and fine and my skin is light I am a perfect candidate. I've had maybe.. 6 appointments so far. I'm almost done. The place I go to has a 2 year guarentee so if it grows back within 2 years I can get it done more for free. Honestly, most of my hair is gone as it is. The only downside is that you have to shave it before it's lasered, therefore making it such that you really need to shave it all the time or you get stubble. It's kind of a pain in the ass. Also.. expensive. It's been like 500 bucks for this.


----------



## Tracii (Jun 14, 2009)

Has to be done IMO painfull sometimes but so worth it.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 14, 2009)

I get the same thing. I read a whole bunch of articles on how to shave properly on the internet tonight because I'm a loser and I tried to follow all the steps and it didn't help.. I nicked myself twice and I still didn't get everything.

I'd really like to get a brazillian but I don't feel comfortable unless I can find someone fat friendly. 

Waxing myself is just not an option because I can't see and the last thing I want to do it slather myself with hot wax blindly.. it's bad enough that I pretty much soap up and hack away.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 14, 2009)

I have a Brazillian every month. At first I used to have a strip down the middle, but the lady who does mine just takes it all off, and well I am used to that now. I like it with a strip or without.

The sensation is greater without hair I must say.

I am considering getting an intimate piercing as well, but I am scared of it getting infected.
I have not decided as yet.


----------



## Canonista (Jun 14, 2009)

Susannah said:


> I have a Brazillian every month. At first I used to have a strip down the middle, but the lady who does mine just takes it all off, and well I am used to that now. I like it with a strip or without.
> 
> The sensation is greater without hair I must say.
> 
> ...




Never in the history of all the internet has a thread needed pics more than now!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 14, 2009)

CrystalUT11 said:


> Tweezing your bikini area?
> 
> That sounds positively horrifying...



I am so with you, I cringe after my eyebrows get waxed, and they use the tweezers , I simply couldnt imagine tweezing THAT area 
I will stick to shaving! Yes its harder, holding up my belly to see,..using a magnifying mirror to see the "crease" areas. But i say its good enough!! I am not a porn star where it need to be shiny !! hahaha


----------



## Sugar (Jun 14, 2009)

I've never been fully comfortable in a salon so I've had a few girlfriends get together and have a waxing party. 

Everyone gets their turn and it's people you know. 

I think waxing is the way to go...no bumps, no cuts, no clogged drains. Sadly I had to stop as I'm now prone to infection and I'd hate to lose my hoo haa in the waxing disaster of '09.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 15, 2009)

Susannah said:


> I have a Brazillian every month. At first I used to have a strip down the middle, but the lady who does mine just takes it all off, and well I am used to that now. I like it with a strip or without.
> 
> The sensation is greater without hair I must say.
> 
> ...



I giggled to myself after I read this post and then glanced at your user title. 

But uh, yeah waxing = fan.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 15, 2009)

would soo love to have a waxing,.. but I am soo SCARED!


----------



## Crystal (Jun 15, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> I will stick to shaving! Yes its harder, holding up my belly to see,..using a magnifying mirror to see the "crease" areas. But i say its good enough!! I am not a porn star where it need to be shiny !! hahaha



Yes. It's the "crease" areas that give me problems. The rest of it isn't too bad. It's not fun, and a fat girl can get out of breath, but for the most part, I can stand it.

It's those "crease" areas, or folds that I have trouble spreading to get inside them with a razor without slicing myself...


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 15, 2009)

CrystalUT11 said:


> Yes. It's the "crease" areas that give me problems. The rest of it isn't too bad. It's not fun, and a fat girl can get out of breath, but for the most part, I can stand it.
> 
> It's those "crease" areas, or folds that I have trouble spreading to get inside them with a razor without slicing myself...



yes the first few times i used an electric razor,... but it gets hot and too close to my clit for that damn thing being that HOT, SO went to razors,... i am pretty good at it now,.. no mirror needed!! hahah


----------



## Shosh (Jun 15, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> would soo love to have a waxing,.. but I am soo SCARED!



Once you get waxed you will not go back to any other method! You will love the feel and the look of it.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 15, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Once you get waxed you will not go back to any other method! You will love the feel and the look of it.



do you go to a reg salon? do u call it a Brazilian wax? full wax what? how much does it cost? is it sore afterwards?


----------



## Shosh (Jun 15, 2009)

I go to a hairdresser/beauty salon that does all kinds of waxing. I call it a brazillian, but they ask you how much you would like off etc. A thin strip, a triangle, a thicker strip, nothing etc etc.
I also get underneath waxed as well.
You get over the embarrassment very quickly. They have seen a million of them, all shapes and sizes, and it is just clinical to them.

You will love the look and feel of it, and will not want to go back to having a messy and unkempt lady part.

I will not lie it does hurt, but no pain no gain. A girl wants to look good 24/7!

I have just had my eyeliner permanently tattooed on, so yeah I am used to pain.:bow:


----------



## AshleyEileen (Jun 15, 2009)

Pfft, my Veet is cheap and gets it all done.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 15, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I get the same thing. I read a whole bunch of articles on how to shave properly on the internet tonight because I'm a loser and I tried to follow all the steps and it didn't help.. I nicked myself twice and I still didn't get everything.
> 
> I'd really like to get a brazillian but I don't feel comfortable unless I can find someone fat friendly.
> 
> Waxing myself is just not an option because I can't see and the last thing I want to do it slather myself with hot wax blindly.. it's bad enough that I pretty much soap up and hack away.



thatgirl, I think that all of the salons are fat friendly, in that they ALL have fat clientele. I've seen all ages, all weights, all types of people at the salon that I go to. I don't go for bikini waxing (I stick to mani/pedi), but see many people who do. Really, I see just about every type walking to the back area and then ... gingerly ... strolling out


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 15, 2009)

Susannah said:


> You will love the look and feel of it, and will not want to go back to having a _messy and unkempt lady part_.
> 
> I will not lie it does hurt, but no pain no gain. A girl wants to look good 24/7!
> 
> I have just had my eyeliner permanently tattooed on, so yeah I am used to pain.:bow:



Messy and unkempt???!!!?!?! :doh:

How about natural and untampered with? 

Really, Susannah. Is it necessary to tell people who choose not to submit to extremely painful, extremely costly, and quite possibly harmful procedures that their au naturale lady parts are "messy and unkempt"?? WTF? Seriously? WTF?!?!? 

And no, I don't think that I need to look "good" 24/7, except as how I define that term, and I think my unwaxed and untweeked body parts are just fine as is and very far from "messy and unkempt", thank you very much.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Jun 15, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> quite possibly harmful



How often does that happen?


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 15, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> How often does that happen?



AI, I think that the risk is generally minimal, in a facility that is very clean & strictly follows sanitation procedures. I, personally, wouldn't take that risk ... I've had too many infections in my nailbeds from getting manicures from salons that looked fabulously clean & I could see the technicians routinely cleaning their instruments. 

Generally though, if it's a licensed facility, appears to be clean and well-kept, and the person getting the procedure done is in good health (not immuno-compromised in some way) it's probably quite safe.

Having said that, though ... I did have the procedure done a few times; not the full brazilian (Gods no ... I can't even IMAGINE the pain) ... and it was extremely, excruciatingly, breathtakingly painful.


----------



## Crystal (Jun 15, 2009)

I've had face waxing for years, and they're painful as well. Is there any reason to believe that a bikini wax feels any worse?

Obviously, it isn't pleasant, but is that particular area much more sensitive? Or is it simply because you're covering such a large area?


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 15, 2009)

CrystalUT11 said:


> I've had face waxing for years, and they're painful as well. Is there any reason to believe that a bikini wax feels any worse?
> 
> Obviously, it isn't pleasant, but is that particular area much more sensitive? Or is it simply because you're covering such a large area?



Crystal, it is worse ... trust me, it really, really is  The skin in and around your vagina is thinner and far more sensitive. Also, pubic hair tends to be much coarser than facial hair. It takes 5 quick seconds to get my eybrows/upper lip done. It took about 15 minutes to get a traditional waxing done, which just removed the hair outside of the bikini line. Fifteen minutes of wait ... wait ... pull ... OH MY EFFING GOD THAT HURT ... wait ... wait ... pull ... OH GOD OH HELP ME JESUS THAT HURT .... wait ... wait ... 

It ain't birthin' babies, but it was excruciating, and not something I can bring myself to ever do again. I tend to shy away from elective procedures that cause me a great deal of pain. More power to people who do, including those who have tattoos & piercings. It's just not my thing.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 15, 2009)

CrystalUT11 said:


> I've had face waxing for years, and they're painful as well. Is there any reason to believe that a bikini wax feels any worse?
> 
> Obviously, it isn't pleasant, but is that particular area much more sensitive? Or is it simply because you're covering such a large area?



Every woman is different. Plain, simple. I find that my mons hurts more than when the hair is waxed from the outer lips. Before I started waxing, I would have thought it would be the other way around. Also, it might depend on your aestetician - mine is quick, friendly and makes sure that she's pulling the hair from the root so you really get your money's worth. My brazilians take about 20-25 min. tops. And usually we are chatting. It does hurt, but I think with time it isn't as unpleasant as it was the first time I did it.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 15, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> How often does that happen?



Yeah, I don't think it's often either. I don't really know if waxing is safe for those who have diabetes or not, but that might have had something to do with it. And I wouldn't go to a trainee, cheap price or not. I prefer to go to a woman who has 10+ years in the business and knows what she's doing. When it comes to my skin, waxing, etc. the cheap route is not one that I'd likely take. It's kinda inviting trouble.

Also, making sure the salon is regularly changing the wax, and the aestetician is not double dipping, helps keep down the risk of infection.

ps - the woman I go to is a fat chick herself. She always says it's just skin and hair to her; and she does her best to make you feel comfortable. I guess the best bet, for anyone interested is to just check it out for yourself.


----------



## Cors (Jun 15, 2009)

ashmamma84 said:


> Every woman is different. Plain, simple. I find that my mons hurts more than when the hair is waxed from the outer lips. Before I started waxing, I would have thought it would be the other way around. Also, it might depend on your aestetician - mine is quick, friendly and makes sure that she's pulling the hair from the root so you really get your money's worth. My brazilians take about 20-25 min. tops. And usually we are chatting. It does hurt, but I think with time it isn't as unpleasant as it was the first time I did it.



I agree with this. My Brazillians are usually under 15 mins, even DIY ones and this includes preparation and aftercare. The pain wasn't actually that bad for me (then again, I have a high pain threshold and fine, sparse hair down there). Don't worry if the first time hurts, subsequent times will be better.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 15, 2009)

Cors said:


> I agree with this. My Brazillians are usually under 15 mins, even DIY ones and this includes preparation and aftercare. The pain wasn't actually that bad for me (then again, I have a high pain threshold and fine, sparse hair down there). Don't worry if the first time hurts, subsequent times will be better.



Ok i called the salon,.. they said i will take about an HOUR!! 50 bucks and up,... should have asked how much for a BBW twat?! OMFG can I handle that? should I just go get a tattoo instead!? hahahah OK i am scared!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 15, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> Ok i called the salon,.. they said i will take about an HOUR!! 50 bucks and up,... should have asked how much for a BBW twat?! OMFG can I handle that? should I just go get a tattoo instead!? hahahah OK i am scared!



You really need to call around to check other places. If it takes an hour to do a brazillian, they are doing something wrong. 50 and up is standard pricing...really the average for what you're going to pay. 

No need to be scared - just find a salon that won't drag out the process. An hour sounds like cruel and unusual punishment.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 15, 2009)

ashmamma84 said:


> You really need to call around to check other places. If it takes an hour to do a brazillian, they are doing something wrong. 50 and up is standard pricing...really the average for what you're going to pay.
> 
> No need to be scared - just find a salon that won't drag out the process. An hour sounds like cruel and unusual punishment.



called another place,..says starts at 25 and up,.. which I dont really care about the cost,... but the said 30 mins to do it, which sounds better then an HOUR!! I wish I had somewhere someone knows that they do it well and carefully around me!!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 15, 2009)

Okay, I'm on my way to my appointment for my FIRST Brazilian wax!!! Will tell you all about it when I get back....Fingers crossed. I'm so nervous, YIKES!

BBFN


----------



## Shosh (Jun 15, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> Okay, I'm on my way to my appointment for my FIRST Brazilian wax!!! Will tell you all about it when I get back....Fingers crossed. I'm so nervous, YIKES!
> 
> BBFN



Yay! It will hurt, but you will love the way it looks and feels. I am sure your husband will love it too.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 15, 2009)

Wow. You ladies are brave, brave women letting hot wax near your girlie parts. I think I'd settle for "messy and unkempt" any day if it meant avoiding that little bit of fun. OTOH, I'm someone who can barely grow a bush to save her life and has to maybe shave her legs once a month and even then you can't tell much of a difference. I'm just THAT non-hairy and only recently started waxing my eyebrows at the tender age of 44.

Also, maybe I'm just old fashioned, but as a L&D nurse I am in the position (literally, in fact!) to see hundreds of coochies each year up close and personal-like. Old ones, young ones, shaved ones, waxed ones, and many which are au naturale. They're all pretty cool in their own right. I think if people want to engage in very likely painful processes to look a certain way, that's great. My only advice is to do it for yourself, not someone else or some need to fit into what it "should" look like.

Overall, girlie bits are lovely, I think. Even the really hairy ones.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 15, 2009)

The lady who does mine is very experienced, and very professional. The salon is clean and tidy also. So I have no concerns whatsoever.
It is like anything, you go to wherever has the superior service in all areas.
I will pay for that.
It is like your lawn in a way. It always looks nice when it has been cut and trimmed.
It looks better than when it grows out of control.

My sisters refuse to have it done. They like the natural look, which is fine, but not me, no way.


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 15, 2009)

I haven't shaved anything in ages - didn't even shave my legs on my wedding day, actually- it's not that I like or dislike how it looks as I really don't see it that often, and when I did shave it was such a big production.

But anyway- my question is; isn't a Brazilian in the butt, too?? Not just the front parts, right?


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 15, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> Okay, I'm on my way to my appointment for my FIRST Brazilian wax!!! Will tell you all about it when I get back....Fingers crossed. I'm so nervous, YIKES!
> 
> BBFN




I went there,.. laid on the table, and then she tells me,.. my hair,.. 'down there' isnt long enough to wax!! I was soo completely upset. I had the courage to do it and thats what the end result was,.. I have to wait till next week , and no shaving till then she says!!
To Be continued.........


----------



## Shosh (Jun 15, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> I went there,.. laid on the table, and then she tells me,.. my hair,.. 'down there' isnt long enough to wax!! I was soo completely upset. I had the courage to do it and thats what the end result was,.. I have to wait till next week , and no shaving till then she says!!
> To Be continued.........




Good for you for going. I would not shave ever again if I was you. Waxing lasts longer and after a while the hair grows less and is finer. The waxing also hurts less over time and once you are used to it.

Be prepared that it will hurt when you get it done, but it is worth it for the end result. It looks good.
We have to suck up pain to look good. It is a time honored tradition. It is character building.


----------



## GWARrior (Jun 15, 2009)

Im one of those who prefers... 'messy and unkempt'. I cherish my body hair. I find the whole body hair removal to be unnecessary and quite frankly... demeaning.

I get the response "Its more hygenic!". If thats the case, why aren't men pressured into shaving their whole body?

Women werent pressured into picking up the razor until about 1915. If we were all hairy bitches for THOUSANDS OF YEARS BEFORE THAT, why cant we be that way now?


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 15, 2009)

GWARrior said:


> Im one of those who prefers... 'messy and unkempt'. I cherish my body hair. I find the whole body hair removal to be unnecessary and quite frankly... demeaning.
> 
> I get the response "Its more hygenic!". If thats the case, why aren't men pressured into shaving their whole body?
> 
> Women werent pressured into picking up the razor until about 1915. If we were all hairy bitches for THOUSANDS OF YEARS BEFORE THAT, why cant we be that way now?



For women who feel pressured to have it done, yes, I agree -- it's demeaning, and very, very unnecessary. We're fine, just as we are. There's a reason for body hair. 

And it's certainly not more hygenic to have less hair there. It's an aesthetic thing, and a personal preference at that. 

FWIW, I don't prescribe to that outdated, ridiculous notion of "no pain, no gain." I do what I do to please myself. I hate pain. Hence, I don't wax, pierce, tattoo, botox, tummy tuck, facelift, etc. I don't feel any less feminine for all that.


----------



## Crystal (Jun 15, 2009)

I agree that there is a reason for body hair.

And I completely understand those ladies that do not wish to remove it. They shouldn't feel pressured to do so.

I choose to shave and wax because I like the smooth feeling of my skin afterwards. Not because I want to fit into society's ideas of the perfect female body. If I did, I would try losing some of this weight, too.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 15, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> thatgirl, I think that all of the salons are fat friendly, in that they ALL have fat clientele. I've seen all ages, all weights, all types of people at the salon that I go to. I don't go for bikini waxing (I stick to mani/pedi), but see many people who do. Really, I see just about every type walking to the back area and then ... gingerly ... strolling out



I'm sure you're right. I'd just feel better if the girl doing it was fat also.


----------



## Tania (Jun 15, 2009)

I've been wanting a brazilian for years now, but haven't gotten around to it for a number of reasons. Barb discovered the main reason (whenever I'm in the mood to go for it, I realize previous shave jobs have rendered the hair too short to wax), but cost and finding the right people to wax me have had a lot to do with it, too. The lady who does my hair and waxes my brows can do it, but I'd have to schlep to her home salon in San Jose as her facilities here in town aren't equipped. 

I don't think DIY is a good idea for me, as I have issues removing even simple bandaids with any speed. 

I have naturally hairless armpits - why can't my kitty follow suit? :/


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 15, 2009)

I have always wanted to get a full waxing, but was too scared. I am glad we had this thread, its great to hear other opinions on a subject. 
But While I was at the salon , I got an eyebrow waxing,acrylics and a pedicure, so my time was spent well!~


----------



## Shosh (Jun 15, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> I'm sure you're right. I'd just feel better if the girl doing it was fat also.



Honestly it has never been an issue. The whole process is just clinical for them. They do so much waxing and waxing of women of all shapes and sizes, that it is just routine.
The lady who does mine talks to me, and it is over before you know it.
We talk about everything. She has actually become quite a good friend.

I understand that one can feel self concious, but a good practitioner will put your mind at ease.

After you have been a few times, you feel more comfortable and you do not even notice any embarrassment.

Now try having your eyeliner tattooed, then you will know true pain!

It looks amazing though. You should check out having it done.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 15, 2009)

Tania said:


> I've been wanting a brazilian for years now, but haven't gotten around to it for a number of reasons. Barb discovered the main reason (whenever I'm in the mood to go for it, I realize previous shave jobs have rendered the hair too short to wax), but cost and finding the right people to wax me have had a lot to do with it, too. The lady who does my hair and waxes my brows can do it, but I'd have to schlep to her home salon in San Jose as her facilities here in town aren't equipped.
> 
> I don't think DIY is a good idea for me, as I have issues removing even simple bandaids with any speed.
> 
> I have naturally hairless armpits - why can't my kitty follow suit? :/



I can stand pain, if it is for a good reason! a Tattoo, ear piercing, dentist, child birth hahahaha SO i am up for it! the woman said it will take about 20 - 30 min MAX and cost like 30- 40 bucks, cause my "area' isnt a jungle to start off with ! LMAO


----------



## Shosh (Jun 15, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> I have always wanted to get a full waxing, but was too scared. I am glad we had this thread, its great to hear other opinions on a subject.
> But While I was at the salon , I got an eyebrow waxing,acrylics and a pedicure, so my time was spent well!~



I have all the other waxing done too. I am growing my own nails though now. I do love French tips though. They look pretty.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 15, 2009)

Alright, I'm gonna go for it. I'll make an appt with the girl that normally does my eyebrows.

Also, Susannah - I wanna see pics of this eyeliner! It sounds awesome.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 15, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Alright, I'm gonna go for it. I'll make an appt with the girl that normally does my eyebrows.
> 
> Also, Susannah - I wanna see pics of this eyeliner! It sounds awesome.



wooohooo!!! you go babygirl!!Tell me when you are going? Tell me how much it hurts! Cam u cam-cord it for us?
LOLI am thinking of cam-cording mine,.... NOT for SEXUAL purposes,... although, you all know me, i mean for reference!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 15, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> I haven't shaved anything in ages - didn't even shave my legs on my wedding day, actually- it's not that I like or dislike how it looks as I really don't see it that often, and when I did shave it was such a big production.
> 
> But anyway- my question is; isn't a Brazilian in the butt, too?? Not just the front parts, right?



Yes, my lady does wax that area too. I'm so comfortable with her now, I really don't think twice about it. 

She told me another lady who is also a regular came in for her monthly wax, but had to bring her daughter. When my aestetician went to wax the lady's crack, her daughter said, "You better not fart, Mom!" lmao. I about died of laughter.


----------



## Tania (Jun 15, 2009)

Ha, I would totally close-up my face during the procedure. Hearing the off-camera noises that accompany the facial expressions = priceless. 

But seriously, I'm proud of you guys for taking the plunge. I'm not so worried about the pain as I am getting my crotch and ass naked for a stranger. And honestly, now that I think about it, that doesn't really bother me all that much either.

I think I'm just cheap and indecisive.


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 15, 2009)

ashmamma84 said:


> Yes, my lady does wax that area too. I'm so comfortable with her now, I really don't think twice about it.
> 
> She told me another lady who is also a regular came in for her monthly wax, but had to bring her daughter. When my aestetician went to wax the lady's crack, her daughter said, "You better not fart, Mom!" lmao. I about died of laughter.



That is hysterical! If I were the aestetician I'm not sure I could have made it through after that lol


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 15, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> That is hysterical! If I were the aestetician I'm not sure I could have made it through after that lol



This happened about 2 years ago and she still laughs about it. At first her client was mortified, but then from what I hear, she burst into laughter as well. lol


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 15, 2009)

Haha, I'll give everyone the full update when it happens. I just shaved like two days ago though so I have to wait a bit.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm thinking I might have to do this.
I might start with a leg wax first.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 16, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> I'm thinking I might have to do this.
> I might start with a leg wax first.



IT will hurt the first few times you have it done, but believe me you will love how it feels and looks.


----------



## cherylharrell (Jun 16, 2009)

I don't do pain either, If I think it is too fuzzy I just trim with scissors. No pain there...


----------



## katorade (Jun 16, 2009)

My tattoo was a cakewalk compared to my first waxing attempt. I'm pretty sure I sounded like Pazuzu being driven out of Linda Blair. Probably looked a lot like it, too.


----------



## Canonista (Jun 16, 2009)

GWARrior said:


> Im one of those who prefers... 'messy and unkempt'. I cherish my body hair. I find the whole body hair removal to be unnecessary and quite frankly... demeaning.
> 
> I get the response "Its more hygenic!". If thats the case, why aren't men pressured into shaving their whole body?
> 
> Women werent pressured into picking up the razor until about 1915. If we were all hairy bitches for THOUSANDS OF YEARS BEFORE THAT, why cant we be that way now?




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bikini_waxing



> The origin of the concept Brazilian hairless privates date back to a letter written by Pêro Vaz de Caminha documenting Pedro Álvares Cabral's voyage to Brazill in 1550 AD, which says: "...suas vergonhas tão altas e tão çarradinhas e tão limpas das cabeleiras que de as nós muito bem olharmos não tínhamos nenhuma vergonha" (English translation: "their private parts were so exposed, so healthy and so hairless, that looking upon them we felt no shame").[18]



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hair_removal



> In Ancient Egypt, many people depilated their entire bodies to prevent infestation by lice, fleas, and other parasites. Ancient Egyptian priests also shaved or depilated all over daily, so as to present a 'pure' body before the images of the gods.
> 
> In art paintings or carvings from ancient times, one can often see women portrayed with no pubic hair: pubic hair was linked to sexual acts and desires in the general mindset, and thus it was deemed improper and impure in a public painting. This may have influenced aesthetic views regarding the matter as well.[4]


----------



## mossystate (Jun 16, 2009)

> "their private parts were so exposed, so healthy and so hairless, that looking upon them we felt no shame".



Healthy and hairless. Hmmmm, how about we view this matter as healthy at any stage of hairy/hairless. 

As for shame...seems that some folks had a real problem with women who looked like women, in the sense that, since hair grows there, it is a feminine thang. Shame? Wowza. Let's think about some of this for a minute or 300.



> Quote:
> In art paintings or carvings from ancient times, one can often see women portrayed with no pubic hair: pubic hair was linked to sexual acts and desires in the general mindset, and thus it was deemed improper and impure in a public painting.



I know you did not mean to, but, this is kinda supporting, to a degree, that a woman with no pubic hair was more childlike in appearance, and less powerful/sexual. Does not mean that women nowadays do it for any other reason than a personal preference ( hopefully they don't fall for pressure, whether from a lover, or, every goddamn message about how a womans body is, by nature, something that must be made as ' sterile ' as possible ).
-----

I don't care if people like the hairless look/feel. Scrape it off...pluck it...wax it...will it to fall to the floor. I DO object to the language used to describe those of us ( women ) who don't much like being called gross and dirty.


----------



## Canonista (Jun 16, 2009)

I just posted for a historical perspective. Lots people were grooming their no-no parts before 1915.

I like hairless girl-parts. I can't explain why, I just do. I've dated girls who looked like they were smuggling Chewbacca in their panties too and it wasn't a big deal, but the bare skin is definitely an extra bonus for me.

(And yes, I'd shave the twig & berries if a clean shaven girlfriend asked..)


----------



## AshleyEileen (Jun 16, 2009)

Canonista said:


> I just posted for a historical perspective. Lots people were grooming their no-no parts before 1915.
> 
> I like hairless girl-parts. I can't explain why, I just do. I've dated girls who looked like they were smuggling Chewbacca in their panties too and it wasn't a big deal, but the bare skin is definitely an extra bonus for me.
> 
> (And yes, I'd shave the twig & berries if a clean shaven girlfriend asked..)



Clean twigs and berries are a must.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 16, 2009)

I prefer hairless on myself and others but I don't really get why some people think it's such a big deal if girls don't. 

Let's keep in mind that it's natural to have hair there.. it seems as though some of you are implying that my crotch isn't okay in it's natural state.


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Jun 17, 2009)

When I made my first appointment for a wax, way back when, I was given a little notice about waxing. I'm trying to think back to all of the suggestions but one that stands out clear and I realized (too late) was a great suggestion.....

don't go the week or at least a few days before your period or during. You will be VERY sensitive, much more so than any other time. You should also take some advil beforehand as well which will help with some of the pain.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 17, 2009)

mpls_girl26 said:


> When I made my first appointment for a wax, way back when, I was given a little notice about waxing. I'm trying to think back to all of the suggestions but one that stands out clear and I realized (too late) was a great suggestion.....
> 
> don't go the week or at least a few days before your period or during. You will be VERY sensitive, much more so than any other time. You should also take some advil beforehand as well which will help with some of the pain.



The woman at my salon told me she uses a numbing spray,.. I will tell you next week if it works LOL


----------



## Shosh (Jun 17, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> The woman at my salon told me she uses a numbing spray,.. I will tell you next week if it works LOL



Numbing spray? I have never heard of that. Mate, buck up and just deal with the pain. It'll make a stronger woman of ya!


----------



## Shosh (Jun 17, 2009)

I have had six treatments also with the Fraxel laser on my face. Now that hurts. A Brazillian is a cakewalk next to that.
I am proud that I have sucked all of this pain up. Mind over matter. 
A girl has to look good 24/7 and beauty is for the greater good.:bow:


----------



## katorade (Jun 17, 2009)

Susannah said:


> I have had six treatments also with the Fraxel laser on my face. Now that hurts. A Brazillian is a cakewalk next to that.
> I am proud that I have sucked all of this pain up. Mind over matter.
> A girl has to look good 24/7 and beauty is for the greater good.:bow:



The way I see it, we see so many photoshopped and airbrushed people in the media and on the internet, that I'm doing the world a favor by going outside after a long night of drinking with the only makeup worn is the leftover mascara from the day before peppered across my cheeks. Sallow complexion, bags under the eyes, pillow wrinkles, Tim Burton hair, breasts free from the binding burden of a bra dancing as awkwardly as two freshmen at a Homecoming dance...
People need that little dose of reality, and after seeing that image, a hairy vagina just doesn't seem so scary.


----------



## GWARrior (Jun 17, 2009)

Susannah said:


> I have had six treatments also with the Fraxel laser on my face. Now that hurts. A Brazillian is a cakewalk next to that.
> I am proud that I have sucked all of this pain up. Mind over matter.
> A girl has to look good 24/7 and beauty is for the greater good.:bow:



Im pretty sure that I look beauiful, even when Im hairy and not undergoing painful, sometimes dangerous procedures.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 17, 2009)

katorade said:


> The way I see it, we see so many photoshopped and airbrushed people in the media and on the internet, that I'm doing the world a favor by going outside after a long night of drinking with the only makeup worn is the leftover mascara from the day before peppered across my cheeks. Sallow complexion, bags under the eyes, pillow wrinkles, Tim Burton hair, breasts free from the binding burden of a bra _*dancing as awkwardly as two freshmen at a Homecoming dance*_...
> People need that little dose of reality, and after seeing that image, a hairy vagina just doesn't seem so scary.



 @ that imagery ... rep coming 

I'm with you. Add piles of sagging skin, crooked teeth, and a great big honking nose to that mix. And the real irony is that, comfortable as we are in our own imperfect skin, we'll probably get loads of attention anyway. 

I'm all for people doing whatever they'd like to do to feel beautiful, I just hate to see another group of people put down for not ascribing to the same belief (i.e., messy and unkempt). I dye my hair, use skin products daily, get my nails done, facial waxing, etc ... all because I want to look and feel younger than my age. So it's not like I can claim immunity to societal pressure. I'd just like to think that I have a healthy level of self-respect, and respect for men and women who don't care, who embrace their wrinkles and their gray heads and those damn stray hairs that start to crop up everywhere but on one's head three seconds after passing from young adulthood and into to middle age (coz that seems about how long it took for me to get from 21 to 41 ).


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 17, 2009)

Susannah said:


> I am proud that I have sucked all of this pain up. Mind over matter.
> A girl has to look good 24/7 and beauty is for the greater good.:bow:



Proud that you sucked up pain for beauty's sake? I'm proud that I had three long labors without medication, labored naturally to bring my children into the world free of the burden of drugs. To me THAT is something to be proud of. The fact that I've had perms, waxing, and other painful things just so I look good? Doesn't make me proud. In fact it's a little embarrassing to me because it's pain to fit into with our culture's crazy view of beauty. 

And who says we have to look good 24/7? And how is beauty for the greater good, especially if the time we spend seeking it keeps us from perhaps doing actual good in the world? It seems that the time I spend in the salon could better be spent walking dogs at our local humane society, feeding the homeless, cleaning trash from the side of the road. I still try to do that stuff when I'm not working or primping, but if I didn't "have to" spend time and money getting "beautified", I'd have more time for things of actual value.

Don't get me wrong: I like looking good and in fact today I'm going to get my hair done and hopefully my brows waxed. But I don't ascribe some noble purpose to it. It's just vanity, plain and simple. 



GWARrior said:


> Im pretty sure that I look beauiful, even when Im hairy and not undergoing painful, sometimes dangerous procedures.



I think so. Some of the most beautiful women I know don't bow at the altar of cosmetology, and some of the ugliest are women who spend many hours each week at the salon. 



TraciJo67 said:


> I'm all for people doing whatever they'd like to do to feel beautiful, I just hate to see another group of people put down for not ascribing to the same belief (i.e., messy and unkempt).



Yes. Me too. Obviously I support whatever people want to do to feel good, but calling those us who don't lazy or unattractive is just so uncool.



> I'd just like to think that I have a healthy level of self-respect, and respect for men and women who don't care, who embrace their wrinkles and their gray heads and those damn stray hairs that start to crop up everywhere but on one's head three seconds after passing from young adulthood and into to middle age (coz that seems about how long it took for me to get from 21 to 41 ).



That's how I see it. Since I work as a nurse and am in the public eye, how I look is at least somewhat important so I'm probably more concerned about it than when I was a stay at home mom. Plus, I have more money now, so that helps. Beauty is SPENDY! But it's a choice, and it makes me no more beautiful or noble than my friends and co-workers who don't choose to color their hair or wax their brows or wear make up.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 17, 2009)

Miss Vickie said:


> Don't get me wrong: I like looking good and in fact today I'm going to get my hair done and hopefully my brows waxed. But I don't ascribe some noble purpose to it. It's just vanity, plain and simple.



Ooooh this reminds me! Speaking of vanity for vanity's sake:

The money I save from not waxing my cooch? I want to use it to sprout hair elsewhere ... namely, extensions. I love yours ... but <gulp> might I ask ... how much would they set me back? For once in my life, just once, I'd love to know what it feels like to have piles of silky tresses falling all the way down past my shoulders. My hair has always been short, fine, limp ... in other words, made for extensions :happy:


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 17, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Ooooh this reminds me! Speaking of vanity for vanity's sake:
> 
> The money I save from not waxing my cooch? I want to use it to sprout hair elsewhere ... namely, extensions. I love yours ... but <gulp> might I ask ... how much would they set me back? For once in my life, just once, I'd love to know what it feels like to have piles of silky tresses falling all the way down past my shoulders. My hair has always been short, fine, limp ... in other words, made for extensions :happy:



Oh man, it doesn't get more vain than hair extensions. But still, they're a lot of fun. Mine cost about $700 for the initial set up, including the hair, the little clips, and coloring my hair to match. Then, about every three or four months I'd have to pay about $150 or so to take them off, re-color my grow out, and put them back in. The hair lasts through about three take off/put on's and then it's thrashed and then you need to start over with new hair, so it lasts about a year. 

I still have my extensions (saving them for cooler weather -- it's nice having the shorter hair in the summer), so next time I want them on it shouldn't be too bad. 

So yeah... not cheap. But lots of fun! And, like you, I have fine and limp hair that just will not grow. It's amazing to me how well my natural hair blends into the extensions. I swear it's some sort of black magic.


----------



## Teleute (Jun 17, 2009)

Miss Vickie said:


> Proud that you sucked up pain for beauty's sake? I'm proud that I had three long labors without medication, labored naturally to bring my children into the world free of the burden of drugs. To me THAT is something to be proud of. The fact that I've had perms, waxing, and other painful things just so I look good? Doesn't make me proud. In fact it's a little embarrassing to me because it's pain to fit into with our culture's crazy view of beauty.



I totally see what you're saying here, and I think the fact that you gave birth naturally without medication is amazing and beautiful. However, I also think that someone can just be proud of themselves for coping with pain, no matter what the reason behind it, especially if physical pain has been a really hard thing for them to deal with in the past. I think there can be a "that hurt SO BAD, but I dealt with it, because I am an awesome strong woman!" rather than a "I will put up with this so that people think I am pretty."

Edit: I'm not saying that's the case here for sure, because I'm not in Susannah's head, but it was just a thought that I had.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 17, 2009)

Teleute said:


> I totally see what you're saying here, and I think the fact that you gave birth naturally without medication is amazing and beautiful. However, I also think that someone can just be proud of themselves for coping with pain, no matter what the reason behind it, especially if physical pain has been a really hard thing for them to deal with in the past. I think there can be a "that hurt SO BAD, but I dealt with it, because I am an awesome strong woman!" rather than a "I will put up with this so that people think I am pretty."
> 
> Edit: I'm not saying that's the case here for sure, because I'm not in Susannah's head, but it was just a thought that I had.



Oh, absolutely, Teleute. I suffer from a chronic illness and you wanna talk about sucking up the pain -- I live it. I work as a nurse, a L&D nurse, on a very busy floor, and so I'm on my feet 12+ hours a day, sometimes in a great deal of pain, although considerably less since I've lost weight. I hold the sometimes very heavy epiduralized legs of women while they push; I jump on hospital beds to help get stuck babies out; I lean over at extreme angles to help women breastfeed; I move patients of all sizes from beds to OR tables and back to beds; I climb and bend and lift and push, all while having a degenerative autoimmune disease. I'm amazed at what I can do, particularly since I was so debilitated just four years ago.

So, I agree that living through pain is very empowering -- it's one of the reasons I chose not to be medicated for my births. But to willingly put one's self in pain for no reason other than vanity (and I say this as someone who does that very thing) seems silly and not at all noble.

That was my point. Plus I take issue with the fact that women "must" look a certain way. It just seems like it sets us back a hundred years or so.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 17, 2009)

GWARrior said:


> Im pretty sure that I look beauiful, even when Im hairy and not undergoing painful, sometimes dangerous procedures.



A-friggn-men.

Who gets to decide what is ' beautiful '. I also think that there is much fear attached to some of this stuff.


There comes a day when no woman can run fast enough on that hamster wheel. When that day comes, and she has spent her whole life worrying about every little thing that society has told her she needs to change ( and sometimes, she can even try and convince herself that she is doing all of it for herself ), she can find herself bewildered and angry.

I wear some makeup. I shave some parts, every now and again. I pluck my eyebrows. When my nails get too long, I take my teeth to them, and then an emery board...that is my manicure.  I will never ever internalize that these are things I have to do because I am a woman, and it is somehow my job. I have never consumed that Kool-Aid, thank Dog.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 17, 2009)

wow now all this talk is scaring me lol I am getting it done cause thats just my choice. I have seen many women with the natural look and i think its still looks great to me!! For me, I have just always wanted that completely hairless shiny vag!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 17, 2009)

Miss Vickie said:


> That was my point. Plus I take issue with the fact that women "must" look a certain way. It just seems like it sets us back a hundred years or so.



Oh, hush Betty Crocker, and go put your apron back on


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 17, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> wow now all this talk is scaring me lol I am getting it done cause thats just my choice. I have seen many women with the natural look and i think its still looks great to me!! For me, I have just always wanted that completely hairless shiny vag!



We're all vain creatures, Barb ... and I don't think that there's a thing wrong with any one of us. I wax, tweeze, squeeze, shave, color, condition, spackle on the make-up, stuff my tiny girls into padded push-up bras, etc. Let's just call it what it is ... vanity. And let's not disparage others who do not make the same choices. That's all I'm sayin'. 

And FWIW, I don't think you've done any of that. You're just a woman who wants to wax her vajayjay


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 17, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> We're all vain creatures, Barb ... and I don't think that there's a thing wrong with any one of us. I wax, tweeze, squeeze, shave, color, condition, spackle on the make-up, stuff my tiny girls into padded push-up bras, etc. Let's just call it what it is ... vanity. And let's not disparage others who do not make the same choices. That's all I'm sayin'.
> 
> And FWIW, I don't think you've done any of that. You're just a woman who wants to wax her vajayjay



heheheh very true! and thats exactly what my hubby calls it,.. so that def made me laugh!!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 17, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Oh, hush Betty Crocker, and go put your apron back on



Oooh, it's TV dinners for you, tonight, dear heart -- the old fashioned kind, the ones wrapped in foil and with the nasty apple... something... in the corner. And to think I was going to make you a seven course meal. In high heels. And pearls.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 17, 2009)

I understand that some may not want to go to the same lengths with beauty regimens. My sisters are both against xxx waxing and they refuse to do it.
At the same time women who do want to go to these lengths because they feel it makes them feel better, and it may be pleasing to a man should not be put down either.
There is nothing wrong with wanting to please a man and be attractive to him. It is the most natural thing in the world. It is human instinct, it is one of the reasons we exist as women.

I personally have to work harder at all this given my other physical deficiencies. Having a disability may make you less desirable to a man, so one needs to make up for that in other respects I guess.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 17, 2009)

Susannah said:


> I understand that some may not want to go to the same lengths with beauty regimens. My sisters are both against xxx waxing and they refuse to do it.
> At the same time women who do want to go to these lengths because they feel it makes them feel better, and it may be pleasing to a man should not be put down either.
> There is nothing wrong with wanting to please a man and be attractive to him. It is the most natural thing in the world. It is human instinct, it is one of the reasons we exist as women.
> 
> I personally have to work harder at all this given my other physical deficiencies. Having a disability may make you less desirable to a man, so one needs to make up for that in other respects I guess.



I get what you're saying, Susannah. And I know that we don't have the best history between us, but please accept this as very genuine, very heartfelt input: You are lovely just as you are. You don't need to change one damn thing about yourself to be attractive to a man, at least, not one who is worthy of _you_. I'm not saying that you shouldn't wax the cooch or shave your legs or do/not do anything that makes you feel great & look great ... just that you should be doing these things for _you_, and not to attract a man (and with the fear that you won't be able to attract him if you're something less than perfectly beautiful in the 'traditional' way). 

You are worth more than whatever value you may have to a man, particularly the value that he might assign to your physical attractiveness. What kind of prize would he be, if he couldn't accept you just as you are? 

Having said all that, the only 'umbrance' I took with what you wrote was that it seemed insulting to women who do not happen to ascribe to your version of what is feminine & beautiful. Also, women who are similarly disabled may not feel that it is an encumbrance to their ability to attract a man.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jun 17, 2009)

Pubic hair does other things besides getting caught in your undewrwear elastic.

Why is it only women feel this need to be hairless? Do you ever hear a guy talking about getting his crotch waxed cause it feels cleaner? There is nothing dirty about a hairy cooch. Actually I kinda like mine - it's soft. And Wayne - well he knows if he wants me shaved down there he has to do it for me AND he must shave himself first. 

It's never been a problem, Wayne likes me this way.:wubu:


----------



## cinnamitch (Jun 17, 2009)

I don't wear a lot of makeup and only occasionally at that. I haven't dyed my hair in months so i now have some gray peeking through. I am not so sure about embracing that yet. Luckily im not very hairy anywhere and what hair i do have is very light so i can get away without a lot of shaving. I won't be one to wax my honeypot area. More power to the ones who do, you should all do what makes you feel good. For me i just think i am at the point in life where i want to enjoy not having to be dolled up to impress all the time. If a man wants to get with me, he might as well see the real me. There won't be any sessions of me not showing my face until its made up. I refuse to be sitting around being pretty and as for me being appealing visually as a way of "making up" for having a disability, well then he is just going to have to accept me for how i look and what i am or he can go find some bare pussed woman who sits around spackled and perfectly coiffed and enjoy her.


----------



## Spanky (Jun 18, 2009)

DING! 


First of all, this is the first thread I have seen on Dims where all of the comments have come from women.....with women parts.....and hair growing around their women parts.....AND CANONISTA. 

I mean this is really just Twilight Zone stuff. 

Carry on, ladies (and Canonista)....and on...and on.....


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 18, 2009)

Spanky said:


> DING!
> 
> 
> First of all, this is the first thread I have seen on Dims where all of the comments have come from women.....with women parts.....and hair growing around their women parts.....AND CANONISTA.
> ...





space,space,space


----------



## Crystal (Jun 18, 2009)

Spanky said:


> DING!
> 
> 
> First of all, this is the first thread I have seen on Dims where all of the comments have come from women.....with women parts.....and hair growing around their women parts.....AND CANONISTA.
> ...



*is rather proud of creating this thread* 

:happy:


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 18, 2009)

Miss Vickie said:


> Oh man, it doesn't get more vain than hair extensions. But still, they're a lot of fun. Mine cost about $700 for the initial set up, including the hair, the little clips, and coloring my hair to match. Then, about every three or four months I'd have to pay about $150 or so to take them off, re-color my grow out, and put them back in. The hair lasts through about three take off/put on's and then it's thrashed and then you need to start over with new hair, so it lasts about a year.
> 
> I still have my extensions (saving them for cooler weather -- it's nice having the shorter hair in the summer), so next time I want them on it shouldn't be too bad.
> 
> So yeah... not cheap. But lots of fun! And, like you, I have fine and limp hair that just will not grow. It's amazing to me how well my natural hair blends into the extensions. I swear it's some sort of black magic.



Excuse my french but holy fucking shit.. that's a lot of money. Don't get me wrong, they look fantastic! But I was thinking they'd be more like 2 or 3 hundred.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 18, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Excuse my french but holy fucking shit.. that's a lot of money. Don't get me wrong, they look fantastic! But I was thinking they'd be more like 2 or 3 hundred.



haha thats right, and a *FULL* bikini / Brazilian waxing is only 50 bucks!! wooohooo


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 18, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> haha thats right, and a *FULL* bikini / Brazilian waxing is only 50 bucks!! wooohooo



Yeah, but routine upkeep is every 3-4 weeks; at least $600 per year. I think I'll stick to "growing" (fake) hair. I'm pretty sure it hurts less, too


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 18, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Yeah, but routine upkeep is every 3-4 weeks; at least $600 per year. I think I'll stick to "growing" (fake) hair. I'm pretty sure it hurts less, too



hahaha very true my friend!! I will let you know next week!!:doh:


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 19, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Excuse my french but holy fucking shit.. that's a lot of money. Don't get me wrong, they look fantastic! But I was thinking they'd be more like 2 or 3 hundred.



Well, the hair itself was like $300 (if you get high quality hair, which you'd want because the other hair looks like shit), plus the clips $75. Coloring my hair (high lights and low lights) is about $100. Then it takes about two hours or more to put them all in. This is for a full head of hair. When I was looking at a different kind of extensions -- I think they're called great lengths -- for a whole head it was going to be $1200 or more. 

But yeah, it's spendy, which is one reason I'm not doing it anymore. 

It's probably cheaper in other areas of the US. Alaska is very expensive. Just getting stuff up here is crazy expensive, so that adds to the cost of every damn thing.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 19, 2009)

Miss Vickie said:


> Well, the hair itself was like $300 (if you get high quality hair, which you'd want because the other hair looks like shit), plus the clips $75. Coloring my hair (high lights and low lights) is about $100. Then it takes about two hours or more to put them all in. This is for a full head of hair. When I was looking at a different kind of extensions -- I think they're called great lengths -- for a whole head it was going to be $1200 or more.
> 
> But yeah, it's spendy, which is one reason I'm not doing it anymore.
> 
> It's probably cheaper in other areas of the US. Alaska is very expensive. Just getting stuff up here is crazy expensive, so that adds to the cost of every damn thing.



Yeah I guess I never thought about how much work and such goes into it.


----------



## mel (May 26, 2011)

I read through this all last night ..lol

I did the deed today and it was NOT bad at all. So anyone thinking of having this done , especially for summer.. go for it. I would recommend a spa though. I went to the spa I go to here in town and they are always so nice and the lady that did it for me was super sweet and made me feel so comfotable, which was a major plus!!

I would post pics but..LOL JK!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kamily (May 26, 2011)

There is no way in hell Im waxing. I'll just stick with shaving.


----------



## mpls_girl26 (May 26, 2011)

mel said:


> I read through this all last night ..lol
> 
> I did the deed today and it was NOT bad at all. So anyone thinking of having this done , especially for summer.. go for it. I would recommend a spa though. I went to the spa I go to here in town and they are always so nice and the lady that did it for me was super sweet and made me feel so comfotable, which was a major plus!!
> 
> I would post pics but..LOL JK!!!!!!!!



I do it all the time and have for years and love it. For anyone thinking of doing it, it doesn't hurt AS much if your hair is on the shorter side. So, if you are thinking about it but your hair is um, a bit on the wild side, trim it down and it won't hurt as much.


----------



## Bighairyman (May 28, 2011)

mel said:


> I read through this all last night ..lol
> 
> I did the deed today and it was NOT bad at all. So anyone thinking of having this done , especially for summer.. go for it. I would recommend a spa though. I went to the spa I go to here in town and they are always so nice and the lady that did it for me was super sweet and made me feel so comfotable, which was a major plus!!
> 
> I would post pics but..LOL JK!!!!!!!!



I know that many of us here are very interested...you should never joke like that. That is just naughty. 

I haven't really heard any guys talking about it though. Personally, I shave every few weeks. I like it smooth.


----------

